# Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......



## LordVader (4. Juni 2006)

Moin Boardies,

am Freitag hieß es wieder Fehmarn wir kommen. Die ganze Woche hatte jeder einzelne von uns sich auf diesen Tag gefreut. Wir trafen so gegen 18:00 Uhr in unserer Unterkunft an und machten uns ziemlich schnell "startklar" zum Angeln. Wir waren auch kaum fertig, da rief Mirco alias Bootsangler  schon über Handy an, daß er auch bereits auf der Insel sei. Besser konnte es garnicht klappen.Und auf gings...
Nach relativ kurzer Zeit konnte Coasthunter diese schöne Platte zum mitkommen überreden. #6 War echt ne Überraschung, da wir mit ner Platte überhaupt nicht gerechnet. haben.
http://img385.*ih.us/img385/2899/pict00331yl.th.jpg
Ansonsten fing jeder von uns noch ein paar kleinere Dorsche, die aber alle wieder schwimmen durften. Coasthunter und Mirco hatten aber noch eine ganz ungewöhnliche Begegnung mit einer großen Mefo. Aber dazu äußern sich die "Beteiligten" bestimmt noch selber.
Am Samstagmorgen ging es dann endlich ab auf´s Boot zum Plattenfischen.Wir hatten nen ganz schönen Wellengang und haben über einer halbe Stunde zum Fisch gebraucht.:c Das wurde aber gleich nach Ankunft am Platz wieder wettgemacht. Die Platten waren echt aktiv.:q Wie man hier sehen kann.
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/4156/pict00526du.th.jpg
Das hat einfach nur noch Spaß gemacht.  Ich konnte sogar noch einen schönen Hornhecht von knapp 70 cm fangen. Gegen Abend nahmen Wind und Wellen zu und wir ließen den Abend gemütlich beim Griechen mit einem leckeren Essen ausklingen. Besser hätte der Tag auch nicht enden können.Leider machte uns das Wetter Sonntag einen Strich durch die Rechnung und wir konnten leider nicht nocheinmal mit dem Boot raus.#c 
Das wäre doch ein bischen zu heftig geworden. Aber wir waren bestimmt nicht das letze Mal auf der Insel.
http://img433.*ih.us/img433/373/pict00515qa.th.jpg
http://img433.*ih.us/img433/762/pict00371fa.th.jpg
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/9000/pict00453nq.th.jpg


----------



## LordVader (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

und hier die Bilder..


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

erster!!:q

soooo, mußte erstmal meine platte aufessen
habe mir hier aber nen platzhalter genommen ...
ja, was soll ich sagen, das ganze war ein echt gelungender ausflug.
Das team (außer loard vader kannte ich "alle") war super, wir hatten megaaaa viel spaß.
Martin mit der größten platte und dem "sonderling" hornie auf Watti die beiden "auffälligsten" beutefische.
auf jeden fall werde wir das wiederholen müßen, meine frau drängt mich quasie dazu 
ihr hat die platte nämlich ausserordentlich gut geschmeckt 

habe natürlich nix dagegen, bin ja gern mit euch im Sund spiiieeelen!!

grüße nach HH

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Das kann ich nur bestätigen: Es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht. 

Die Platte auf dem ersten Bild von LordVader hat übrigens auf einen rot schwarzen Spöket gebissen. Gierig gierig. :q 

Zum Thema Mefo: Als ich da so im Wasser stand, mit meiner Kopflampe an, schwamm auf einmal ein ziemlich großer Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche auf mich zu. Ich dachte erst ein kränkelnder Dorsch. Als er dann fast an meinem heiligstem war, erkannte ich aber, das es eine Mefo war. Boah, was für ein Torpedo. 70-80cm bestimmt. Schnell alarmierte ich Mirco, der nur ein paar meter weiter stand. Dem stockte auch fast der Atem, was für ein Anblick, sie hatte anscheinend gar keine Angst. Erst, als ich sie mit meinen Händen berührte, explodierte das Wasser und sie verschwand auf nimmer wiedersehen. War sie von dem Licht meiner Kopflampe angelockt worden? Ich weiß es nicht. Es war auf jeden Fall eine Begegnung der ganz besonderen Art. 
Eine weitere Begegnung der etwas anderen Art, gab es am nächsten Tag beim Plattenangeln. Mirco schrie durchs Funkgerät: "Delphine, hier sind Delphine." Wenig später sahen Thorsten und ich, was er meinte: Schweinswale. Sie schwammen völlig furchtlos in greifbarer nähe an unserem Boot vorbei. 2 Stück. War wohl ein Päärchen. Hammerhart, Schweinswale im Sund. Ein Anblick, den man wohl so schnell nicht vergisst. 
Ach ja, geangelt haben wir nebenbei auch noch. Die Platten waren in erstaunlichen größen unterwegs und in guter Stückzahl. Und seeeeehr gut im Fleisch. :q 
An meine Mitangler: Geiles Team, mit euch jeder Zeit wieder. #6 
So, jetzt häng ich noch die Fotos ran.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Und noch ein paar...................


----------



## LordVader (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

ich hab auch noch welche..


----------



## AudiGott1984 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Gratulation zu den Fängen !! Da hat sich das Fischen ja wenigstens gelohnt !

Wenn man die Bilder sieht bekommt man richtig Lust aufs Fischen !



MfG Maik


----------



## carassius (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Moin Männers, Petri zu den dicken Platten und zum 70er Hornhecht.Schade das der Wind euch ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.Aber geil finde ich ja auch das die Platte auf einen Rot-Schwarzen Spöket gebissen hat (Respekt).Hier war der Wind aber auch unerträglich so das ein angeln ziemlich schwer war.

Noch mal Gratulation, man sieht sich am wasser!


----------



## carassius (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Achja, klasse Bilder #6 besoders das von Thorsten ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, klasse Bilder #6 besoders das von Thorsten ist ja der Hammer!


 
Man nennt ihn auch Käptn Schnöhf. :q :q


----------



## Hechtfieber (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

sauber! coole bilders, geiler bericht!#6 *UND FETTE BEUTE HABT IHR JA AUCH* *NOCH GEMACHT!!!:q:q:q *(ich glaub ich muss schnell los nachfehmarn!) was kostet so ein spaß nun pro nase???

gruß, lars


----------



## Seebaer (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Hallo..

bei solch schönen Bildern kann ich als Binnenbewohner nur neidisch schauen. 
Glückwunsch zu Euren Fängen #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				raubfischfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> sauber! coole bilders, geiler bericht!#6 *UND FETTE BEUTE HABT IHR JA AUCH* *NOCH GEMACHT!!!:q:q:q *(ich glaub ich muss schnell los nachfehmarn!) was kostet so ein spaß nun pro nase???
> 
> gruß, lars


 
Naja, das boot 30,- pro mann +sprit.
Übernachtung mit frühstück 18,50.
100 wattis 20,-
also lnapp 70 €u´s plus sprit (auto!!)
also mit 80 €u´smußt wohl rechnen.
werd aber bestimmt demnächst nochmal los.

greetz

Mirco


----------



## matzespatze (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Hi und dickes Petri,
Der Plattfisch ist ja Megageil!
An welchem Strand habt ihr den denn erwischt?
Sieht nach Staberhuk aus, oder?
Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				matzespatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi und dickes Petri,
> Der Plattfisch ist ja Megageil!
> An welchem Strand habt ihr den denn erwischt?
> Sieht nach Staberhuk aus, oder?
> Gruß aus Bremen


 
Gut kombiniert, Watson. #6


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Boah eh.........................., war das lecker. Mjam mjam  :m 

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/4840/pfannenscholle0014up.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Boah eh.........................., war das lecker. Mjam mjam :m
> 
> http://img301.*ih.us/img301/4840/pfannenscholle0014up.th.jpg[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Dann war heute wohl großer Schollentag. Hab gerade mit LordVader telefoniert, der hat sich auch 2 Stück in die Pfanne gehauen. |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Naja, fast!!!
WIR hatten GESTERN schon scholle.... *schonwiedererster*|stolz: 
hoffe das wir "sowas" mit der gleichen truppe noch paarmal abhalten werden (am besten 2x pro woche  )
werd mal sehen das ich morgen oder übermorgen wieder auf´n plöner komme um an meinem meter zu "arbeiten":q 

und dann sollten wir demnächst UNSER esox-treffen machen.
bevor zuviel jungfisch in der "richtigen" größe im gewässer ist!!

also

PLANUNG!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Jungens, watt haltet ihr davon wenn wir DAS B A L D nochmal machen...:q 
das wetter ist der hammer, das müßte dann in paar tagen richtig KNALLEN...
war gestern und vorgestern einen kläglichen versuch auf karpfen machen.
davor 25km schleppen (mit nem 6m RUDERboot) und 4 stunden auf aal, ausser nem kauli nix ...#q 
WILL wieder platte machen 

also, wie is??

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Moin Moirco. Der Termin steht schon fest, uns juckt es genauso in den Griffeln.:q  Wir wollen am 01.07. nochmal Strecke machen. Die Tiefgekühlten Platten gehen wech wie nix gutes. Nachschub ist dringendst angesagt. 
Ich ruf gleich mal durch und reservier 2 Boote. Martin ist bestimmt auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moirco. Der Termin steht schon fest, uns juckt es genauso in den Griffeln.:q Wir wollen am 01.07. nochmal Strecke machen. Die Tiefgekühlten Platten gehen wech wie nix gutes. Nachschub ist dringendst angesagt.
> Ich ruf gleich mal durch und reservier 2 Boote. Martin ist bestimmt auch wieder mit dabei.


 
RÜSCHTÜSCH...:m 
da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!!#6 
penne aber wieder in meinem bulli 
auch wenn ich nicht viel schlaf bekommen habe, aber das bisschen war GUUUT!!! liegt wohl an der SEE luft (war abends recht nebelig!) 

aber ICH wrerde garantiert VORHER nochmal in SUND, das rockt und meine süße brüllt nach mehr ostseescheiben|uhoh: :q 

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Ich begrüüüüße Sie...........:q 
Es geht sich um folgendes............, wir werden den Matratzendienst dort diesmal nicht in Anspruch nehmen, sondern morgens um 7:00 Uhr dort eintrudeln, schön Frühstücken und dann locker in See stechen. Soll ich mich wieder um die Würmers kümmern, oder bringste selber mit? 
Ich wollte wieder mit 100 Stück pro Mann loslegen. Sollte reichen, wenn die durch sind, können wir zurück fahren zum Schlachten. 
Als ich gestern mit Wolle Telefoniert habe, sagte er mir, das gestern der beste Tag des ganzen Jahres war. Das macht natürlich noch heißer. Nicht wahr? :q :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich begrüüüüße Sie...........:q
> Es geht sich um folgendes............, wir werden den Matratzendienst dort diesmal nicht in Anspruch nehmen, sondern morgens um 7:00 Uhr dort eintrudeln, schön Frühstücken und dann locker in See stechen. Soll ich mich wieder um die Würmers kümmern, oder bringste selber mit?
> Ich wollte wieder mit 100 Stück pro Mann loslegen. Sollte reichen, wenn die durch sind, können wir zurück fahren zum Schlachten.
> Als ich gestern mit Wolle Telefoniert habe, sagte er mir, das gestern der beste Tag des ganzen Jahres war. Das macht natürlich noch heißer. Nicht wahr? :q :q


 

jo bring mir mal würmers mit...
aber pass auf das da nicht wieder sooo viele kleine bei sind.
von der konsestens waren die super.
nur bissle größer könnten sie sein.
wie ihr wollt erst um 7 da eintrudeln??
dann lass uns abneds hin, einer kann mit in bus, gerödel kann auch alles in bus (unters bett) und 2 pennen im auto...

kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Moin Moin 

Booaehh geiler Fang !!!!

Da habt ihr ja ordentlich Butts gefangen ......

Schöne Strecke , Top Bilder !!!!! Respekt !!!

Viele Grüße Lars


----------



## Hadley (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Hallo Jungs !
 Schöner Bericht,Astreine Bilder.
 Viel Spaß beim nächstenmal !

 Gruß: *Hadley  |laola: *


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

danke danke, 
war mit DER truppe auch ein riesen spass.
leider war die ausbeute nicht ganz so wie wir uns das gewünscht haben, aber besser als schneider |rolleyes 
werden am 01.07. AUF JEDEN FALL nochmal zuschlagen...

platte rules!!!


grüße

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Auch von mir ein fettes Danke, für die ganzen Petri's. 

Nach dem 01.07. gibts dann auch wieder schöne Bilder :m 

Das Problem ist dabei nur, das ich ganz vergessen hatte,das Thorsten und ich ja am 01.07. schon auf auf der Boardie-Makrelentour sind. Nach kurzer Absprache mit Torte (Thorsten), haben wir uns aber dazu entschlossen, beide Törns zu machen. :q Flexibel wie wir nun mal sind, werden wir also an dem besagten Wochenende erst die Ostsee um einige Platten ärmer machen und einen Tag später in der Nordsee zusammen mit 19 anderen verrückten Boardies, Mini-Thune Jagen. Wird zwar hart, aber wir machen das ja nicht zum Spaß. :q :q :q 
Ja Mirco, dann bleibt es dabei: um 7:00 Uhr Frühstück bei Wolfgang und dann ab in den Sund. Falls Du der Meinung bist, etwas länger im Sund verweilen zu müssen um Deinen Vorrat an flachen Leckerlies abzudecken, werde ich Dir gerne 150 Wattis mitbringen. Dann dürften genug dicke dabeisein. 
Boah, bin ich schon wieder heiß eh................:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

jau, wann müßt ihr denn dann im sund wieder los??|kopfkrat 
wann geht denn die makrelen tour los??#c 
wenn Martin dann noch bleibt (aber wie kommt der nach hause??)
hmmm, das klingt kompliziert...;+ 
gib mal genaue zeitansagen, bitte.

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## LordVader (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Moin Jungs,

der 01.07. geht in Ordnung. Bin auf jeden Fall gerne wieder mit dabei. Aber wir sollten mal probieren evtl. 3 Boote zu bekommen. Hab den Dennis am Samstag auch schon richtig infiziert.Der will auch unbedingt los. Wie sieht es den bei den HL´ern aus. Sollte doch eigentlich machbar sein nen "Beifahrer" für Carassius zu organisieren.Naja ist ja noch nen bischen hin.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

So wegen euch habe ich jetzt Hunger.
Feiner Bericht.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Also ich werde am Montag nochmal los in SUND...
hätte da schon nen beifahrer für carassius, Raubfischfreunde 2( der flo)...
müsste carassius ihn mal an PN´nen...
denke der wäre mehr als froh über den platz...

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> So wegen euch habe ich jetzt Hunger.
> Feiner Bericht.
> Gruß Knurri!


 
Danke danke, zur Abwechslung wurde heute mal Gegrillt. :m ne ne, keine Scholle................

@Mirco: Torte und ich werden spätestens 17:00 Uhr mit dem Schlachten und Filetieren beginnen. Das heißt, für uns ist ab 16:00 Uhr schluß mit lustig. Da Dennis wohl auch mitkommt, ist die Rückfahrt für Martin gesichert, so das ihr gerne noch ein paar Stunden ranhängen könnt. Dann solltet ihr euch aber überlegen, ob ihr nicht lieber zusammen 300 Wattis nehmt. Mit 200 kommt ihr dann sonst nicht hin. Ich weiß genau, das es diesmal grausam Funzen wird. 
Dennis wird mit eigenem Boot anreisen, so das kein drittes Boot benötigt wird. Wird jetzt auch schwer werden, noch eins zu bekommen. Aber für Flo bleibt der Trost: Es wird nicht die letzte Plattenkarperfahrt sein. |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

na das klingt doch gut.
werde am montag mit meinem hechtguide mal nach fehmarn, hoffe wir kriegen noch ´n boot.
und dann am 01.07. wird R Ü S C H T Ü S C H  zugeschlagen:m 

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> na das klingt doch gut.
> werde am montag mit meinem hechtguide mal nach fehmarn, hoffe wir kriegen noch ´n boot.
> und dann am 01.07. wird R Ü S C H T Ü S C H zugeschlagen:m
> 
> ...


 
Dann mach Montag mal für Deinen Hechtguide, den Plattenguide. Wo Du mit ihm hinmußt, weißt Du jetzt ja. Ich drück euch beiden ganz fest beide Daumen.#6  Wir sehen uns dann spätestens am 01.07.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach Montag mal für Deinen Hechtguide, den Plattenguide. Wo Du mit ihm hinmußt, weißt Du jetzt ja. Ich drück euch beiden ganz fest beide Daumen.#6 Wir sehen uns dann spätestens am 01.07.


 
jooohoooo, waren vorhin ein wenig köfi´s stippen, unter anderem nen 4pfd karpfen auf eine made an der 6m stippe  :m 
und später werd ich mal an kanal, n paar zander verhaften...
mit montag ist alles gut, haben n quicksilver in burgtiefe bekommen für n 40ér am tag und dann woll´n wir mal sehen was geht.:l 
gps kommt NATÜRLICH mit...
wer weiß auf was wir stoßen...

ausserdem sollten wir schnellst möglich das hechtfischen veranstalten...
bin heiß...:q 

greetz

Mirco


----------



## LordVader (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

ausserdem sollten wir schnellst möglich das hechtfischen veranstalten...
bin heiß...:q 

greetz

Mirco

RRRÜÜÜSSSCCCHHHTTTÜÜÜSSSCCCHHH
Das müssen wir echt mal demnächst in Angriff nehmen.|supergri |supergri  Wird bestimmt wieder megalustig.Wofür haben wir uns auch sonst die Karte geholt ?#c :m Am 01.07 könnte man doch auch eigentlich wieder ein "Flaggenangeln" starten. Unser Champ hat seinen Titel schon lange genug. Oder|kopfkrat ? Dann machen wir unsere eigene WM ! Sollte der Dennis mitkommen wird es bestimmt ein sehr langer Samstag.#6 #6 .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				LordVader schrieb:
			
		

> RRRÜÜÜSSSCCCHHHTTTÜÜÜSSSCCCHHH
> Das müssen wir echt mal demnächst in Angriff nehmen.|supergri |supergri Wird bestimmt wieder megalustig.Wofür haben wir uns auch sonst die Karte geholt ?#c :m Am 01.07 könnte man doch auch eigentlich wieder ein "Flaggenangeln" starten. Unser Champ hat seinen Titel schon lange genug. Oder|kopfkrat ? Dann machen wir unsere eigene WM ! Sollte der Dennis mitkommen wird es bestimmt ein sehr langer Samstag.#6 #6 .


 
GUUTE Idee, dann hol ich die Flagge mal in die schööönste Hansestadt Deutschlands...#4 #g :#2: 
war heute leider mal wieder schneider (also wenn ihr kaputte hosen habt, her damit... sollte ich draufhaben )
werd morgen Abend mal den "Hafenaalen" nachstellen.
ein alteingessener "Marzipaner" erzählte von über 60 Aalen in 14 Nächten, jeweils von 22.00-ca 02.00 Uhr der größte mit 94 cm kein schlechter würd ich sagen...:m 

freu mich auf jeden auf die 2. Halbzeit in sachen Platte,

 Tight line´s und immer ein paar KöFi´s im Eimer...

Grüße aus der Marzipanstadt

Mirco


----------



## kasimir (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

MOin
Erst ma Gratulation zu den geilen Platten 
Da bekommt man ja richtig laune ich bin dieses wochenende (22,06-25,06) im sund vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal bin da öfters mit meiner 5 m Nusschale unterwegs eifach ma winken 
denn ma nochn ordentliches PETRI
Grüsse aus Hamburg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

JOO, DANKE!!
Bin gerade wieder da aus´m sund.|wavey: 
allerdings war es heute mit 10 küchenbutt und einem 55ér exemplar leider n WIRKLICH schlechter tag...|evil: 
kann aber auch an den baggerarbeiten gelegen haben die zur zeit im sund verrichtet werden. (?!)
werden wohl am WE leider nicht im SUND spiiieeelen KÖNNEN, machen nen Platten-cru Hechtansitz hier bei uns in marzipan-city...

Dir aber viel glück im sund...
kleiner tip: bei fairplay in heiligenhafen (bestimmt auch auf fehmarn)gibt es gefrorene Tobi´s...
versuch auf steini KANN lohnen 

also, greetz, petri, frieden und blumen

mirco


----------



## kasimir (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Thx für den tipp midde tobi`s werde auffn weg gleich ma in heiligenhafen anhalten :m 
viel spass beim Hechteholen #. 
bin öfters auf fehmarn man trifft sich bestimmt ma 
greez #h


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Moinsen, Mirco.
10 Platten mit 2 Mann? Das ist ja nicht so dolle. Dann wart mal ab, bis zum 01.07. Falls es im Sund dann auch wieder nicht laufen sollte, hab ich noch eine schöne Stelle vor Flügge. Da liegen die Platten dicht an dicht. |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen, Mirco.
> 10 Platten mit 2 Mann? Das ist ja nicht so dolle. Dann wart mal ab, bis zum 01.07. Falls es im Sund dann auch wieder nicht laufen sollte, hab ich noch eine schöne Stelle vor Flügge. Da liegen die Platten dicht an dicht. |supergri


 
ja für reini war es halt bissel schade, er war soo heiß auf platte
für mich war es nur n trainingstag :q  hatten aber auch nicht unser wolle glücksboot....
haben uns nen kahn aus burgtiefe geholt weil bei wolle nix frei war.:c 
habe dann reini noch ne platte gegeben damit seine frau auch fisch essen kann|supergri 

Flügge war uns einfach zu weit#t 

Aber schön paar hornies attacken auf´n geschleppten minipilker waren echt geil, RUMMMS, Sprung, WECH.....
mag die Dinger ehnicht so gerne essen (und zurücksetzten dürfen wir ja nichtmehr, gell liebe PETA!!!!!!! :v  )

Naja, SAMSTAG wird ROCKEN!!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## CyTrobIc (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Ich werd es dieses WE wahrscheinlich auch mal auf Fehmarn auf Platte versuchen, war jetzt 2 WEs hintereinander am Weissenhäuser Strand, aber da sind nur Zwergdorchsche unterwegs, keine Platten...

beissen die auch mittags oder lohnt es sich erst abends ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd es dieses WE wahrscheinlich auch mal auf Fehmarn auf Platte versuchen, war jetzt 2 WEs hintereinander am Weissenhäuser Strand, aber da sind nur Zwergdorchsche unterwegs, keine Platten...
> 
> beissen die auch mittags oder lohnt es sich erst abends ?


 
also ich bin mit 3 kumpels am WE auch wieer im sund...
samstag ab acht uhr morgens stechenwir in see...
die beste zeitist um mittag...
6-7 m tiefe, watti und dann den fisch suchen, dh, ruten rein, 1/2 stunde warten...
kein biss, anker hoch und paar meter weiter (höchstens 500m) und dann wieder von vorne...
wenn du sie gefunden hast, kannst ruhig die 2. rute rausnehmen, sonst kannst alle platten von der hauptschnur opperieren...

viel glück

gruß 
mirco


----------



## CyTrobIc (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

dat is schomma gut, und wie siehts aus ... ohne boot ? #c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*

Denke mal an der belitzwerft hast du einen recht guten Plattfischgrund wo EIGENTLICH immer bissel was geht.
Allerdings bin ich nicht so der Brandungsmensch...
Haben ja aber auch schon am Flügger Strand sehr gut Platte gefangen, mußt halt immer bissel nach dem Wind gucken, und dann hast du auf der insel ja immer das glück dir den Perfekten wind suchen zu können...
aber da können dir die Brandunsfischer hier aus´m board bestimmt die besten tip´s geben.


greetz

Mirco


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist dabei nur, das ich ganz vergessen hatte,das Thorsten und ich ja am 01.07. schon auf auf der Boardie-Makrelentour sind. Flexibel wie wir nun mal sind, werden wir also an dem besagten Wochenende erst die Ostsee um einige Platten ärmer machen und einen Tag später in der Nordsee zusammen mit 19 anderen verrückten Boardies, Mini-Thune Jagen. Wird zwar hart, aber wir machen das ja nicht zum Spaß. :q :q :q



Hardcoreangler, ich sach nur Hardcoreangler!|director: #d :q 

Die Tour ist am 02.07.!

Wie machst Du das denn mit dem Kühlhalten der Fänge? Wenn Du von Fehmarn aus nach Büsum fährst, bist du ja auch ne ganze Weile unterwegs... und die Platten liegen ja dann zwei Tage in der Wärme. Am WE sollen über 30°C werden.

Wulli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rückkehr ins gelobte Land......*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Hardcoreangler, ich sach nur Hardcoreangler!|director: #d :q
> 
> Die Tour ist am 02.07.!
> 
> ...


den schuh können wir uns alle anziehen...|uhoh: 
heute abend aal, morgen karpfen, freitag köfi´s stippen und samstag erst platte mit dem coasthunter und co, abends dann aal und waller im ratzeburger see und danach nochmal bissel in club abzappeln

sonntag dann aber R U H E T A G ! !

aber was solls, wer so viele möglichkeiten vor der tür hat so fett zu fischen, der kann nie genug zeit haben....

HARDCORE RULE´S

greetz

mirco

ps Wulli: die sind noch bekloppter 
die fahren von fehmarn erst nach hause, fische versorgen ubnd ann ein stünchen schlafen...
und dann vonn hh nach büsum...
und wieder:
* H A R D C O R E F I S H I N G *


----------

